# Leprechaun on a table



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The haunt I work at had a 4 Leaf Cleaver event for ST. Patrick's on Saturday, so I thought I would show you my costume I made. I wanted to have a scary small leprechaun type character on a table. I used a card board box over a stool that I was able to sit on. I cut a hole on the top of the box and attached pants that I stuffed to appear I had small legs. The long material covered my body that made it look like I was a small person on a table. It was a cheap costume with a pretty good effect.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

AWESOME! I love it. I always thought those little green buggers weren't as cute as the cereal made them out to be.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love it JG!
Great idea


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha, ha! I'm sure that scared the crap out of some people.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! I just posted the other picture of the full shot of the costume. It actually shows it a little better. If I was a small person like the picture I know I would be using that to my advantage. I noticed people can be very scared of little people!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Cool, that's a pretty neat idea.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, you're adorable


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

really nice looking.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Finally your weight matches your height.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Lol...yes maybe I should shrink!


----------

